# Where to Buy Slingshots



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

Hi all, since I have joined this forum time and time again do people say to avoid store slingshots etc etc, I see why and all but where am I meant to buy them? I am looking for a hunting slingshot so just want decent bands really, nothing fancy, all the "effective hunting setups" aren't really helpful as a once off kill from a random slingshot isn't very telling. This may come off a bit rash but I have spent a considerable amount of time looking around, I am based in Ireland for reference.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I think people are saying don't buy slinshots from department stores. There are many vendors that make and sell nice frames at a great price.

A few that come to mind are... Simpleshot, Pocket Predator, Wasp, Dankung, Beastcoast, Millbro,

Check the vendor section on the forum and don't hesitate to inquire if you see something nice in the Homemade forum. Good luck!


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> I think people are saying don't buy slinshots from department stores. There are many vendors that make and sell nice frames at a great price.
> 
> A few that come to mind are... Simpleshot, Pocket Predator, Wasp, Dankung, Beastcoast, Millbro,
> 
> Check the vendor section on the forum and don't hesitate to inquire if you see something nice in the Homemade forum. Good luck!


Thanking you kind sir.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2305041063080509&id=1918886954828751

I believe its useful for you. Even for comparing the price.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

There isn't any thing wrong with department store slingshots except the tubes and pouches. Get some decent tubes, or tie some flatbands on, get some decent pouches and they are just as accurate as any slingshot. The barnett that you have is a very good slingshot. It is a hammer grip with low forks and arm brace. Spend your money on decent bands or tubes.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> There isn't any thing wrong with department store slingshots except the tubes and pouches. Get some decent tubes, or tie some flatbands on, get some decent pouches and they are just as accurate as any slingshot. The barnett that you have is a very good slingshot. It is a hammer grip with low forks and arm brace. Spend your money on decent bands or tubes.


Thank you for your response, in regards to bands and tubes people on these forums discuss the best size for different ammo types, is that much of a concern since I'm fairly new to slingshots and what not? Is it more a case of stretching out the best performance or can I slap any old set on a fire away with various calibers?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Haneix said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> > You need to buy bands or tubes to match the ammo you are shooting. Other folks can only give a starting point because we all have different anchor points and draw lengths. You will need to experiment to find what works for you. Don't expect to start hunting right off. Most people suggest being able to consistently hit a golf ball size target at 10 meters before hunting. I am not a hunter but I use Simple Shot small latex tubing at 10 inches between fork tip and pouch. This gives me a draw length of 50 inches. I use 3/8" steel ammo with my Barnett Strike 9. Plenty of power.
> ...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Being you're in Ireland - check out Proshot UK (Pocket Predator and SimpleShot) and Wasp (best value for money IMO - incl. bands) first.

Pocket Predator ships at the cost listed (no extra charge) - which makes buying really stress free and great value.

Also Dankung... some bargains if you're keen on more Oriental style frames. However shipping can be touch and go, expect 2-5 weeks..

The next question is which frames we'd recommend ;-P

Regarding bands - start with lighter than expected bands - though esp. lighter ammo can be hugely affected with over powered bands - its best to match bands to ammo. Also over powered bands will wear way faster...


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

Haneix said:


> Hi all, since I have joined this forum time and time again do people say to avoid store slingshots etc etc, I see why and all but where am I meant to buy them? I am looking for a hunting slingshot so just want decent bands really, nothing fancy, all the "effective hunting setups" aren't really helpful as a once off kill from a random slingshot isn't very telling. This may come off a bit rash but I have spent a considerable amount of time looking around, I am based in Ireland for reference.


Hi Bud

For slingshots i recommend Wasp https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/standard-slingshots-1 the uniphox and the wolf are both excellent and you can set up both for either OTT or TTF.

For pouches and bands etc i'd recommend Celtic Cattys https://celticcattys.com/

Small qty's of BB's you can get on ebay, but if you want to bulk buy then look here https://ballsofsteelsussex.com/

Cheers


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Being you're in Ireland - check out Proshot UK (Pocket Predator and SimpleShot) and Wasp (best value for money IMO - incl. bands) first.
> 
> Pocket Predator ships at the cost listed (no extra charge) - which makes buying really stress free and great value.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, Wasp are very good value in comparison to everything else I've seen.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

Blaze said:


> Haneix said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, since I have joined this forum time and time again do people say to avoid store slingshots etc etc, I see why and all but where am I meant to buy them? I am looking for a hunting slingshot so just want decent bands really, nothing fancy, all the "effective hunting setups" aren't really helpful as a once off kill from a random slingshot isn't very telling. This may come off a bit rash but I have spent a considerable amount of time looking around, I am based in Ireland for reference.
> ...


Thanks a million, might pick up some bands off celtic cattys.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - Wasp, as they are made entirely in-house (though not the HDPE ones) are very good value. Get a UniPhoxx (in fact get one a month till you have all the colours) and a DeltaWing. Simon off the popularity of the UniPhoxx has added so many other options since. Then teamed up to add loads of HDPE...

The Wolf looks good but with its high posts may have a bit of felt torque in OTT. and looks like a modified DeltaWing (which is an awesome shooter). The Stinger is also a good option though the lack of a lanyard hole makes me weary of it. Nothing like the potential of that frame slipping and slamming you directly in the face...

With being close to the UK ( and still EU  ) - its probably the most cost effective place to buy from.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Yeah - Wasp, as they are made entirely in-house (though not the HDPE ones) are very good value. Get a UniPhoxx (in fact get one a month till you have all the colours) and a DeltaWing. Simon off the popularity of the UniPhoxx has added so many other options since. Then teamed up to add loads of HDPE...
> 
> The Wolf looks good but with its high posts may have a bit of felt torque in OTT. and looks like a modified DeltaWing (which is an awesome shooter). The Stinger is also a good option though the lack of a lanyard hole makes me weary of it. Nothing like the potential of that frame slipping and slamming you directly in the face...
> 
> With being close to the UK ( and still EU  ) - its probably the most cost effective place to buy from.


Just seen the Royal Blue Uniphoxx, looks gorgeous!


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

Haneix said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah - Wasp, as they are made entirely in-house (though not the HDPE ones) are very good value. Get a UniPhoxx (in fact get one a month till you have all the colours) and a DeltaWing. Simon off the popularity of the UniPhoxx has added so many other options since. Then teamed up to add loads of HDPE...
> ...


I've got 4 Uniphoxx and will be buying more.... I have a few Wolfs too and will be buying more. If i could have just 1 then the Uniphox would win. As Matt aluded, the Uniphoxx is generally more comfortable to shoot, though the Wolf does lend itself to a brace grip. The wolf is a bigger frame so could take a wider band - that said thre isn't many people who go beyond 20mm anyway...

Horses for courses....

You'll be pleased with whichever you decide. (but for the cost just buy both)


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes I also agree ! .. tubes that come on the slingshots from the store are only good for larger ammo .. something like .44 lead shoots good out of them .. the frame has nothing to do with the way it handles ... it's all about the bandset and matching to the ammo your using 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

